# 7-up Portland Trailblazers '77 bottle



## stanthecaddy22

Unfortunately I wasn't around for the '77 championship, but a friend of mine recently found a commemorative 7-up bottle for the 1977 championship. I don't know if these were common around the time or not, but I hadn't seen one so I thought it was pretty cool. I figured I should share it with my fellow Blazer fans. pics:


----------



## Nightfly

They are fairly common.

You should drink the 7-up inside of it, if it's still there.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

If the 7-UP is still inside , that's cool! I have 1 bottle, with no 7-UP.


----------



## Dan

My brother got me a bottle of that for my birthday, but since the draft I've been unable to locate it. It's either lost in the mess I call a car, or lost in my room.


----------



## B_&_B

I have 2 of them, both unopened. My dad gave them to me. He got them back in '77.

You can find them on EBAY.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Collectible-Por...ryZ13915QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/76-77-NBA-WORLD...ryZ25178QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------

